# White Bass at Devils Lake.



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Fished Devils Lake the 17th, 18th, and 19th. Caught lots of white bass in the shallows in east bay. Were so much fun to catch, non-stop action and fight like crazy. Between 4 of us we released at least a hundred or more and kept about 20. They taste very good deep fat fried as long as you trim the red strip of meat out of the fillet. We ended up catching 7 whoppers that ranged from 3.1 to 3.7 lbs. Also caught a few walleye from 13 to 17 inches. We had so much fun catching the bass that we kind of forgot about the walleyes. Can't wait to go back. :beer:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yuck....... bad eating


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

What kind of presentation were you using?


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

We were casting #8 countdowns into 2 feet of water in the trees.


----------

